# Баян Левша



## Sergey_Semenov (12 Июн 2012)

Баян Левша Кстати, кто-нибудь знает о первой владелице этого баяна? Напишите, мне тоже интересно узнать про неё. И вообще, про баяны Левша.


----------



## zet10 (12 Июн 2012)

Крайне не удачный баян.Минусы прежде всего вес и габариты,отсутствие пятого ряда тоже не есть хорошо.Играть на таком баяне очень тяжело,т.к затрачиваешь массу энергии.Плюс только что дешевая цена и если хорошее состояние,то бедным студентам вполне на начальное время хватит что б потренировать себя к перспективе на хороший многотембровый баян.Но все же на мой вкус с этой моделью лучше не связываться,для своего время "Левша" был хорош,т.к выбор был не велик,а сейчас играть на таком баяне это просто гробить здоровье.


----------



## ze_go (13 Июн 2012)

гроб с кнопками


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (13 Июн 2012)

Да... Видимо, народ здесь балованый хорошими инструментами. Мне пока приходилось "играть" всего-лишь на нескольких баянах. Хотя среди них попадались экземпляры, которые здесь хвалят, например Юпитер с аккордом Васильева (правда сам баян без номера). Тем не менее, у моего Левши очень достойный звук. И это не только моё мнение. А с перечисленными недостатками я согласен: тяжёлый (особенно левый полукорпус), нет пятого ряда, переключатели регистров очень близко к четвёртому ряду, громозкий (особенно по высоте), человеку со средним ростом трудно дотянуться до подбородков, угол под которым повёрнут гриф недостаточен (приходится сильнее отводить руку). Уменьшённую мензуру к недостаткам относить не буду, поскольку это могло быть сделано специально по заказу исполнителя. В любом случае, звук у него очень приличный. Не претендуя на способность легко отличать по слуху аккорды разных мастеров, скажу что даже для неискушённого уха этот Левша звучит сочно, ярко и при этом мягко.

Ну а насчёт мастера с инициалами Г.Ш.В. никто ничего не напишет?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (15 Июн 2012)

Есть подозрение что фамилия мастера указана в Договоре (смотри 1374_001b.jpeg файл в моём первом сообщении). В графе 10. "Особые условия" от руки написано "баян Левша N86..." а дальше два слова не разборчиво. Возможно это фамилии, и первая из них начинается на "Ш", типа Шиляков. Кто-нибудь может определить что именно за слова там написаны?


----------



## nikolia (3 Июл 2012)

Чем уж "ЛЕВША" так плох не понимаю , да баян не сильно распространённый , но есть и хорошие экземпляры , у моего бывшего педагога в муз. школе такой-же конструкции баян , только он постарее выглядет , так он тяжёлый , только по механники не плох. И на счёт гроба с кнопками не согласен - гроб ведь играть не может даже с кнопками , а это баян.


----------

